# Let's talk scopes!



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

My boy is dying to upgrade the scope on one of our guns but I have made him hold off until I do a bit of research and find something that he will not regret buying. He is putting this on a 30-06 so a scope that performs well out beyond 250 yards is what he wants. He is looking for something under $100 and wants plenty of magnification, variable of course. I am not real savvy on scopes but I guess my thought on the magnification is that the quality is better than quantity. I am thinking that a good scope with 12X or 16X is better than a medium grade scope with a 24X. So in my search I have been browsing various sources and have looked at oodles of configurations. In doing that research it has really created as many questions in my mind as it has answers. For starters, there are some manufacturers out there that I have never really heard about so I have no clue as to whether they are reliable. For instance everywhere I look I see NCStar's. Are they any good? I see plenty of Barska as well. I am not familiar with their scopes but I do have a pair of binocs and they have been pretty good. What brands should I stay away from? Any brands I should look seriously at? As I mentioned we are working on a budget so certain brands won't even enter the consideration.

A few other questions come to mind. Any strong preferences of dislikes on reticle designs? Some have parallax adjustment where others don't. Should this be a preference? What objective size should I concentrate my search on? I am thinking 50mm? Any other words of wisdom to offer will be appreciated.


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

I know very little about scopes other than like every thing else in life, "You get what you pay for." And sadly, $100.00 won't get you much, but you may find something serviceable.

Look around on: http://www.opticsplanet.com/ You can search by price, brand, magnification, use, etc. They also have a lot of reviews as well as a forum where some of their experts answer specific questions about their products.


----------



## rizzman (Oct 25, 2007)

I shoot a lot of rifle types and cal. the brands you mentioned will not hold up to 30-06 recoil for long, in other words they are junk, when it comes to optics you really do get what you pay for... I would recommend a Swift scope. They come with a lifetime warranty and are very reasonably priced. You will be very disappointed with a $100 scope on a 30-06 and expect to be accurate at 250. I own several and have never had a problem


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

Brian,

A good rule of thumb for buying a scope is that the scope should cost at least as much as the rifle if not more. All my long guns have Leupolds on top of them so I'm a little partial to that brand but most reputable brands make good scopes in the $300-$600 range.

The $100 scopes do not come close to the "good" scope category, especially atop a .30-06. For a .30-06 I would be looking for a 3-4x10-16x44-50mm scope.

A rifle capable of shooting a MOA can be severely handicapped by poor optics.

I think its time for an increase in your son's weekly allowance.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

How about if your Son holds off another year and tries to save more money to buy a high quality Scope and Steel Rings for his 30-06 ? The wait may be worth it in the long run. A high quality Scope could last many generations - and be passed down attached to that 30-06 Rifle to your Son's Child in the future.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

While I was hesitant to just go out and stick a low price scope on I will admit that I was not nearly as skeptical of the lack of quality of a $100 scope as you guys mentioned. It is currently mounted with a fixed 4 or 6 power scope. It is a very durable scope. It is at least 40 years old and has lasted through a lot of shooting. It performs fairly well. It is really just the magnification that he is wanting. I will try to convince him that $100 will not get him an improvement. I have used some of the $80-100 scopes on shotguns, muzzleloaders, and smaller caliber rifles. I have to say that I have never had one that appeared to be damaged by the recoil. Is this something that becomes clearly obvious or is it just a matter of getting inconsistent results?


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

Whats the rifle going to be used for?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

tm1669 said:


> Whats the rifle going to be used for?


At this point it is just being used to target shoot and groundhogs. Yes it is overkill on the groundhogs but since they don't have a true varmint rifle this is their weapon of choice over the .22's.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Midsouth Shooters has Bushnell Trophys on Closeout, I believe you can get a 4X12 for a little more than $100.


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

BSA might be worth a look. Ive seen a few of them and have been impressed. For target/varmint shooting out to 250+ I would stay around a 12 power with a thin target recticle. You can get a better scope for the money if you stay with a fixed variable.
Good base and rings are as important as the scope. A good rifle and scope with garbage rings is aggravating to say the least.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I had not thought about it until last night talking to my oldest boy. He put a new scope on his 30-06 last year. It was only a Center Point brand which I think ran around $75-80. It is still shooting pretty consistently for him.

I have a few brands that I am looking at with him now. I have managed to hold him off and in this process perhaps he will learn a bit about doing some research before dropping the coin. I know we will not end up with the top of the line grade scope with the money we will spend but I am going to ensure that what we buy has a warranty that will cover it if it indeed gets damaged by use. I have sent a message to a couple of the manufacturers asking their input as well. I am thinking they will not recommend a scope unless they trust that it will hold up. We will see what they say.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

You'll know when they break. For the money the mid and higher end bushnells might be good for him. They are better than the BSA, barska, etc. Natchez has them on sale. Nikon has some reasonable priced scopes as well.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Like rizzman said, check out the Swift scopes. Best scope for the bucks on the market,bar none. I have used Swift for years without any problems. Good scopes..Google Swift Rifle Scopes,,,Another good reliable low dollar scope was the Simmons 44MAG (Not the el cheapo Simmons you see at Wallmart). Also the BSA Platnum series scopes are pretty good low dollar scopes. I have one mounted on an M1A that I have groundhog and Coyote hunted with for a couple years with no problems. And no an 06 nor a 308 is not overkill for a groundhog.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

bkr43050

Do you reload? Check out *THE LOAD*

I use it with a cast lead 165 grain FP gas checked bullet. I cast the bullets myself and heat treat them with a cold water quench. I also make my own gas checks. Great Ground hog or coyote load if you are not saving the coyote pelt.

Heat treating the bullet prevents leading.

This will save money that he can put toward a scope.

http://www.frugalrifleman.com/2010/03/load.html


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

Leupold gets my vote. Made in the USA. Dad bought me a .223 bolt action Ruger when I was 13, I am 27 now and scope still in great shape. I mostly shoot groundhogs with my .223 but did kill a deer with it is Missouri a few years ago. Last year I bought a TC Oncore and bought a basic Leupold scope for it paid $180 have shot paper with it out to two hundred yards no problem.
Angler ss.


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Have you looked at the Nikon Prostaff line. You can get the 3-9 power for $120 (don't know about the other models) and Ive seen it as low as 100 at times. Cabelas almost always has some kind of sale going that may put you near or under the 100 mark. Can't say how it will be on a rifle, but I love my 2-7X on my omega. very clear, seems to hold well. I went with the Burris Zee rings and it has been a very nice combination in the $150 range. I have 2 other friends that have them as well one on a ML, one shotgun and I have heard zero complaints. Great online reviews as well.


----------

